# tekton



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Bought my first tube amp & now on the hunt for speakers
Looking at klipsch & Hsu research and then i stumbled upon
Tekton. I've read reviews online, but i want another opinion.
Anyone here own or ever heard any of these?

Tekton Design LLC, LoudSpeakers


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

the pendragons are very well acclaimed and at $2500 a pair quite reasonable. the98 db sensitivity would suit your amp quite well also. i haven't heard them but like you all the reviews seems very positive


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The efficiency is about as truthful as the Zu speaker's claims.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

And 2500 dollars for a pair of Eminence Beta 10s and 3 SB Acoustic tweeters per side is pretty steep.

But the e-magazines really like them.


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

Damn well makes sense with the drivers used as I was curious as to the high efficiency.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> And 2500 dollars for a pair of Eminence Beta 10s and 3 SB Acoustic tweeters per side is pretty steep.
> 
> But the e-magazines really like them.


Exactly what I was thinking. I'd spend my money somewhere else like Salk, Ascend or Philharmonic. The classifieds section on Audiocircle can be a real gold mine for the discerning audiophile on a budget. And then you get a real piece of art, not a black box that looks like a cheapo KLH.


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

FS" Selah Audio Chalcedony's

killer price on these


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Well the WLM Diva Monitor is more expensive than the Tektons, and are all Eminence- Beta 10cx and APT50 tweeter.

Supposed to be really nice sounding.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

gfbl said:


> FS" Selah Audio Chalcedony's
> 
> killer price on these


Fn'g sweet, but i need it to run off a 10w tube amp


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

FS...Selah Audio ExcelArrays. Denver $2,400

more suitable for tube amps


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

If you're open to open baffle and a little DIY, Hawthorne audio is worth checking out.

http://hawthorneaudio.us/products/


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

gfbl said:


> FS...Selah Audio ExcelArrays. Denver $2,400
> 
> more suitable for tube amps


That pair is the deal of the century. Anyone near CO and looking for the best of the best would be crazy not to buy those.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I've read some good things about Tekton on AVS, but the guy builds to order & is a one man show (last I heard). There's guys on there waiting 6 months for their speakers.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Last email stated he would ship within a day


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

Architect7 said:


> That pair is the deal of the century. Anyone near CO and looking for the best of the best would be crazy not to buy those.


They really are a steal, the parts listing easily triples what hes asking. really tempting


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have owned the Tekton M-Lores. They were probably the best full range speaker I have bought, and regret selling them. I ran them off of a 8 watt tripath amp on battery power. They are very natural sounding, don't expect a ton of detail and sizzle on the top end. Great for blues, jazz, and rock. I prefer them more than similar priced speakers I have owned such as Focal, Cambridge, Quad, B&W, and Monitor Audio.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

abusiveDAD said:


> Last email stated he would ship within a day


Wow! He actually emailed you back. Wish I could say the same.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

gfbl said:


> FS" Selah Audio Chalcedony's
> 
> killer price on these


i agree.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

nice use of prosound drivers to get sensitivity up. I do however suspect sensitivity a bit optimistic.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Architect7 said:


> That pair is the deal of the century. Anyone near CO and looking for the best of the best would be crazy not to buy those.


I would if I could post on damn site, I registered but I can`t post nor PM OP.


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

Same problem,I've been a member for months and can't pm or post


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> I would if I could post on damn site, I registered but I can`t post nor PM OP.


I've been in contact with him, I'll get his email address for you


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Architect7 said:


> I've been in contact with him, I'll get his email address for you


Thanks I appreciate it.


----------

